# Knee surgery knocks Beno Udrih out of EC



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

> Beno Udrih (194-G-82) is facing up to three weeks on the sidelines after damaging his left knee ligament. The Sacramento Kings guard limped out of Slovenian 70-53 win against Germany at Bonn on Tuesday. He has since been sent to a specialist to determine the extent of the injury.
> Beno Udrih will miss the 2009 European Championship and coach Jurij Zdovc have called up Jaka Klobucar (198-G-87) of Union Olimpija to replace two-time NBA Champion.


http://www.eurobasket.com/Slovenia/basketball.asp?NewsID=171125


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

not good news for the kings. Like they need anymore of it.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't really care.. Beno isn't that important player for the Kings.

BTW also Garcia injured his finger.. hope he'll be alright when the season starts.


----------

